# My first mouse!



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

So we went to the local feed store and got this guy. If I hadn't of seen him, I would've gotten one that is orange and white. I love his color! Correct me if I'm wrong, but is he an Argente?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, he's really cute! 
I'm no expert but I don't think he is Argente- his coat looks uniform colour with a tan belly, if he were Argente his coat would be grey nearest his skin with orange/ginger tips and one colour all over(no tan belly). 
I'm not sure what colour he is though, Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

He's a dark champagne tan.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

He's very pretty, where did you find him? I know several fanciers in WA that might be interested in getting some like him!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty; champagne wasn't my first thought, and I didn't notice the tan belly at first. Odd to find this kind of champagne at a feed store.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> He's very pretty, where did you find him? I know several fanciers in WA that might be interested in getting some like him!


Got him at Farmland Pets (it's in Kitsap County). The one lady who works there has a young daughter who is doing a mouse genetics project so she is getting all kinds of colors. I'm going to try and get her mom's email the next time I'm there.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> He's a dark champagne tan.


Cool  Tans are so awesome!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I got a couple tans. I think their a nice color.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous mouse! :lol: Does he have a name?


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

FeralWolf said:


> What a gorgeous mouse! :lol: Does he have a name?


No name yet. I haven't thought of anything clever lol


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i'd call him Jaffa, like the orange flavoured chocolate, yum! gorgeous mouse


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Chess! I like that name! Or... he's a buck right? Sour! That's a good one! It means mouse in French


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Not Sour! I messed up! Souri. With an "I" at the end. Souri


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll write those names down for future mice 

I decided to name him Kabocha. It means pumpkin; squash in Japanese.


----------

